

Show HN: radurls.com - radsam
http://radurls.com

======
radsam
The website scours the internet for popular URLs and then ranks them according
to how popular they are on facebook!

I would love to get input from HN on my new project!

Thank you very much in advance.

------
pkhamre
The yellow URLs beneath each title is very bright and hard to read.

~~~
radsam
Thank you I will fix this.

